# Utah Lake Ghost!



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Got a huge surprise at Utah Lake and no it was not when I went through the ice.

Headed out to a new spot to try my luck for some pan fish. Over the last week the ice as gone from okay to really poor shape. I was walking out along a route a buddy and walked two days before and SPLASH. My left leg went through the ice. I threw out my arms and my other leg and kept myseft from going all in. I was able to pull myself back onto the ice. I didn't want to waste the trip and wasn't cold so I pushed on. I made it out to the first area to start fishing and got set up. Pick up some white bass right from the start. Things started to get a little slow so I jigged my rod and step over to my other rod. I happen to look over and the rod I had just did the jig with was getting a bit. I pick the rod up and set the hook.

On the other end of the line was something I never would have thought to catch at Utah Lake. It was the most breath taking cutt I have ever caught. That's right, no BS here, it was a cutt trout.

Now I know that they were once found all over the lake many many years ago. I did manage to pull out a brown in Lindon boat harbor back in 1994 and it was a really ugly one at that. A cutt was not something I ever thought I would catch in that lake.

Here is a few pics I took of it before I turned it back.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

thats pretty cool man, thats a once in a life time catch for that lake


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow. I never would have expected to hear that. I wonder where it came from. The Spanish Fork River maybe?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I caught a few cuts near lindon marina about 20 years ago. 
They we're about 15 inches and didn't have the same markings as a regular cut at the berry. More pail or less spotty. Funny thing was I also caught one of those june suckers as well. 

I thought all the june suckers were gone then last year I saw a mexican that couldn't speak a lick of english with a bucket of them at the jordan river pump house.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> Funny thing was I also caught one of those june suckers as well.
> 
> I thought all the june suckers were gone then last year I saw a mexican that couldn't speak a lick of english with a bucket if them at the jordan river pump house.


That guy might have had a bunch of regular Utah Suckers. They're very common in the Jordan River and they're legal to harvest there.

It also seems unlikely that he would catch a bunch of them in one day considering they mainly feed on plankton anyway.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> thats pretty cool man, thats a once in a life time catch for that lake


+1

I said the same thing on another site to this amazing catch! Time to get a Pike outta there dude. 8)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow, ghost is right! Awesome catch. Even better that you let it go.

I remember a report from REPETER, I think, where he caught 2 rainbows in the lake from his port-a-boat.


I catch a lot of trout in the inlets, so it's not a stretch to hear of trout in the lake on occasion, but a cutthroat! That's a real find.

Cool report.


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

Nice little Cuttie! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep my daughter caught a bow out on the porta-bote, but a cutt would be a very sweet fish from there! And through the ice too! Good to see someone is still catching through the UL ice. Maybe I'll give it another go soon.


----------



## Birdbow (Sep 22, 2009)

Probably 10 years ago while fishing for walleye at the mouth of the Spanish Fork river I caught a pretty big cutthroat almost all pale with a few spots. I was shocked and guessed it has come down the river quite a ways.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Looky there! Nice sight to see. Thanks for sharing


----------

